# Adirondack Chair



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I really hope this is the right place to post this, but on to the question. Im wanting to make some Adirondack chairs based on Matthias Wandel's excellent plans on his site, but ive hit a roadblock on what wood to use. Something outdoor rated is obvious, but from there ive got some dilemmas. Cedar or redwood are the obvious choices, but those are both a little pricey for me. Spruce or whitewood are cheap, but i cant think of a decent way to ad some weather resistance to those. Any ideas from the general public? As always, thanks for the help guys!

Edit: Before i forgot, im not going to consider pressure-treated lumber. I know it would probably be the easiest way to build outdoor furniture to last but i prefer to avoid any toxins i can


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

If you use the non-durable timber instead of the durable timber to make these outdoor chairs , how many times will you have to replace those chairs to equal the lifetime of durable timber ones ?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've made several of these chairs and I always use rough 1x4, 2x4 & 2x6 cedar from a local supplier. I buy enough material for 2 chairs for about $80. Not cheap by any means, but the product is heavy duty and weather resistant. For the very first set I built as a test of my abilities and plans I used pine/whitewood and then primed it prior to assembly. I painted after assembly. These chairs (on my bad deck & front porch) are holding up okay but have lots of wobble due to the wood choices. And it's been <3 years. I personally would not recommend these woods.

Mark


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have a planned main thence schedule use the wood you want and paint them. If there going to stay in your yard or have a constant ground contact make sure your coat the bottom of the legs in a good epoxy sealer.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

White oak and honey locust should be in your area. Maybe a local sawyer has some. Heavy but holds up well for me


----------



## Trev5374 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Western Red Cedar*

I have a ton of Western Red Cedar. Would it be good for outdoor chairs? It is VERY light weight.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Trev5374 said:


> I have a ton of Western Red Cedar. Would it be good for outdoor chairs? It is VERY light weight.


I don't see why not.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah, im probably going to end up going with cedar, i was just wondering if anybody knew of some magical solution to help something cheaper stand up well enough. roung my parts a cedar 2x4 goes for double or triple something like a whitewood or spruce 2x4.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Have you considered using Cypress? I am also planning to make some chairs this year and after considering everything I think I am going to use Cypress with a good sealer for them.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a thought..... But, whatever money you try to save on lumber you are going to spend on a finish trying to keep it sealed.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I priced it out, and going with cedar would cost somewhere near $150 or so for the lumber. Going with spruce would cost me a third of that, and even a gallon of deck sealant would add $20 to the cost. Im just torn and was wanting to hear the internet at large's arguments one way or the other.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a friend that built two out of western red cedar and he complain about it splitting and generally how bad it was to work with. 

I have plans for two rocking ones, but I'm still trying to make up my mind on what wood to use also. I would like to use Teak or Ipe but I just can't justify the cost.


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

I look at it like this: I'm too poor to buy cheap. I can't tell you how many times over the years I have opted for the lesser cost item because it was "close enough", only to go back later to buy what I should have bought in the first place. Do yourself a favor and buy what you want and don't look back.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Cypress would be the cheapest at $2 a bf in my neck of the woods anyway. You can also use Spanish cedar generally $3-$4 a bf around here anyway. 

Now they have Lyptus which if two expensive can probably be had for free. They use it as pallet material for granite. It's from Brazil and I have found it at several granite dealers for free. It's generally around 2.25" to 2.75" square and most pieces were 7' long. There were nails to remove from the ends but your left with a 5' long piece free of holes and or nails.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I've built one from white oak and three out of cypress. I'm not sure how much it would cost to use oak (I got the logs for free), but the cypress chairs ran about $35/each for lumber. I use armstrong exterior wood stain for all of the chairs.

The oak chair is much heavier but has a more solid feel. The stain is mostly oil and does not penetrate as well as it does on the cypress so it needs to be refinished more often. If you go with oak make sure there is no sapwood - a few pieces had sapwood and it is getting soft but the heartwood is still solid.

The cypress chairs are very light, the wood is cheap and holds up pretty well. They stay looking fairly new with the stain but I've read they don't need to be finished at all. Two of the three chairs did have pieces develop splits though. I'd probably use it again, but I'd be very careful picking my stock.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> I priced it out, and going with cedar would cost somewhere near $150 or so for the lumber. Going with spruce would cost me a third of that, and even a gallon of deck sealant would add $20 to the cost. Im just torn and was wanting to hear the internet at large's arguments one way or the other.


Where are you getting your materials? I get mine from Meeks and I spend about $80-$90 for enough materials to build 2 chairs. Meeks carries rough 2x4 & 2x6 materials. I've bought the boards in their Monett & Mount Vernon stores, but Im sure all their stores carry them. Since you're local to me, I'll be happy help you out if I can. I also have a set of templates that I'd be happy to help you build a set of these chairs with. Only catch is you'd need to come to Mount Vernon for the day. :yes:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Burb said:


> Where are you getting your materials? I get mine from Meeks and I spend about $80-$90 for enough materials to build 2 chairs. Meeks carries rough 2x4 & 2x6 materials. I've bought the boards in their Monett & Mount Vernon stores, but Im sure all their stores carry them. Since you're local to me, I'll be happy help you out if I can. I also have a set of templates that I'd be happy to help you build a set of these chairs with. Only catch is you'd need to come to Mount Vernon for the day. :yes:


I was pricing lowes, but just because their website is easiest for me to put together a price list. Now, those are some fantastic looking chairs and id love to have your help, but id probably do something stupid and embarrass myself. One of these days though, ill have to take up the invitation


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> ... but id probably do something stupid and embarrass myself


We all have , can't get into the club otherwise .

It's in the rules , :yes:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> I was pricing lowes, but just because their website is easiest for me to put together a price list. Now, those are some fantastic looking chairs and id love to have your help, but id probably do something stupid and embarrass myself. One of these days though, ill have to take up the invitation


Let me know. If you PM me your email address, I will email my cut list & lumber requirements. I have it as a Excel Spreadsheet. If you want to just price, I use the following to build (1) chair:
- (1) 2"x6"x8'
- (1) 2"x4"x10'
- (1) 1"x6"x10'
- (4) 1"x3"x8' (can sub 1"x4"x8')

And I suggest calling Meeks and/or Herman Lumber to price these materials. I think you will be pleasant surprised by the prices. If you change your mind on my help, let me know. I have a few projects I'm building, but I'm sure I can squeeze you in. As far as doing something stupid, there are no cameras in my shop :no: so no worries!!!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I make my Adirondack furniture from Pallets/Crates that I find cruising the alleys of my city and or FREE from Craigslist. Time spent pulling nails and culling bad wood pays off with some good wood. I seal the wood with the old time sealing recipe of 1 part Boiled Linseed Oil, 2 parts Mineral Spirits and 1 part Polyurethane. I also keep my eyes peeled on Craigslist for FREE Poly etc. It's amazing what you can get for free nowadays. I have a friend that works for the City's Recycle center and he keeps me supplied with enuf Stain etc that I won't have to buy anything for a LOOOOOOONNGGGG time:thumbsup:



I've recently come up with a new leg design that sits a bit higher and I think is a lot more comfy and easier to rise out of. Good since I'm getting Longer in the Tooth!!!!



I also do custom Paint jobs on the chairs!!!


----------



## Gregad (Jan 5, 2014)

So guys, Unless I missed it, what is wrong with pressure treated wood if you seal it or paint it?


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is the one I made from white oak it was about $80 for the wood, but I went to the closest place for the wood. The chair is heavy enough my wife cannot pick it up. I just applied Olympic waterproof so it would still turn age. The other expense was the stainless steel hardware it was almost $20.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*Cheap Wood*

like some others here, I made mine from free pallet wood that I recycled for the chairs. 

It required some nail pulling etc.. But the price was right and the chairs work very well. Since it was pine it did require painting and we had some left over exterior paint. The wife works for free, so she painted to match the house and they look fine.

Only problem I had was one broken board after three years and replaced it with left over oak.

My chairs have been outdoors for over ten years and only required repainting this past summer. Lots of life left in them as long as one keeps the chairs painted and well sealed from moisture.

JP


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Andyondack chairs*

I call these my Andyrondack chairs because my buddy Andy called and told me he was replacing the weathered redwood deck from his house and he wondered if I had any use for it.
I heard the word redwood and said yes.
This stuff was really nasty with deep gouges and even charcoal from the heat and sun.

After planing and sawing and collecting the best pieces, this is what I came up with from the lumber that was headed to the dump.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> I call these my Andyrondack chairs because my buddy Andy called and told me he was replacing the weathered redwood deck from his house and he wondered if I had any use for it. I heard the word redwood and said yes. This stuff was really nasty with deep gouges and even charcoal from the heat and sun. After planing and sawing and collecting the best pieces, this is what I came up with from the lumber that was headed to the dump.


very nice


----------



## AlexWoods (May 9, 2014)

This is a great chair MissionIsMyMission. Congratulation!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexWoods said:


> This is a great chair MissionIsMyMission. Congratulation!


What are you talking about? Never mind I get what you done.

You really should of used the quote button.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are a couple I built. I still haven't put a finish on them, but I haven't left them out side either. One is pine and the other is red cedar.

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Fastback said:


> Here are a couple I built. I still haven't put a finish on them, but I haven't left them out side either. One is pine and the other is red cedar. Paul


Paul, I like the design of your chairs. I would like to build a couple. Did you design them yourself or did you purchase the plans? I really like the red cedar one.
Tom


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

It is not my design. My late sister gave it to me some years back. I also like this design. I have several others but I think this is the best. Tom, I'll check to see what the original design was and let you know.

Yes, red cedar really does a nice job.

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Fastback said:


> It is not my design. My late sister gave it to me some years back. I also like this design. I have several others but I think this is the best. Tom, I'll check to see what the original design was and let you know. Yes, red cedar really does a nice job. Paul


Thanks, I appreciate that.
Tom


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Tom, the original plan came for the Meredith Corporation. I believe they own Better Homes and Gardens. It is dated 1993. I don't know if it is something that I am allowed to copy and give out.

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Fastback said:


> Tom, the original plan came for the Meredith Corporation. I believe they own Better Homes and Gardens. It is dated 1993. I don't know if it is something that I am allowed to copy and give out. Paul


Thanks, I will do a internet search with that info.
Tom


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

what kills me is when woot.com (arm of amazon) sells outdoor interior adirondack chairs with a pull out footrest for $150 bucks... made of eucalyptus. Like... Id spend twice that for the wood, how do they manage to sell that and make money.

Granted the regular retail price is $217 (Amazon.com : Outdoor Interiors CD3111 Eucalyptus Adirondack Chair and Built In Ottoman : Patio, Lawn & Garden), but I still doubt you could buy the wood for anything close to that


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> Thanks, I will do a internet search with that info. Tom


Please post if you find the plans. I am interested as well. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

bauerbach said:


> what kills me is when woot.com (arm of amazon) sells outdoor interior adirondack chairs with a pull out footrest for $150 bucks... made of eucalyptus. Like... Id spend twice that for the wood, how do they manage to sell that and make money?


Its imported


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Burb said:


> Please post if you find the plans. I am interested as well. Thanks. Mark


No luck in finding those plans.
Tom


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

It's funny when you drive around all you see is Adirondack chairs out in the yard. The one's I built I place out front and thought I'd put a low price. The pine for $100 and the red cedar for $150. No luck so far, I guess people don't trust the stuff made in the USA Lol.

I left mine unfinished so that the buyer can choose the finish. Oh well, I have a big yard I guess I can always finish them for myself and stick them out there. They will fit in well with my swing.

Paul


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

OK, so here are a couple of swing pictures. I don't know why but I don't seem toi have any of it finished and hanging. Guess I'll need to take a few more pictures.

Paul


----------



## popawalker (Dec 17, 2012)

Fastback said:


> OK, so here are a couple of swing pictures. I don't know why but I don't seem toi have any of it finished and hanging. Guess I'll need to take a few more pictures.
> 
> Paul


Fastback, what is the length of the swing? Do you think that design would hold up making one six and a half feet?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

popawalker said:


> Fastback, what is the length of the swing? Do you think that design would hold up making one six and a half feet?


I'd like to chime in on this one please. I built a swing a few years back. We later wanted a cushion. Just a store bought one. Consider making it a length that would best accommodate an off the shelf cushion. Our seat is about 10 inches longer than an off the shelf cushion.


----------

